
Oilandgasinternational.com finally switched to HTTPS - gionn
Do you remember the hilarious bug report for firefox by oilandgasinternational.com?<p>The finally switched to HTTPS.
======
gionn
Original HN thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13917778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13917778)

